# Which Contessa 26 to go with??



## bmjnyc (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, I've just given away an old Pearson Commander 27' that was given to me several years ago. It was a great small boat with a big boat feel. I loved it but it was falling apart to the point where I did not feel secure sailing her. I'm looking for a boat that I can cruise with for 1-2 weeks with my girlfriend and our dog.

I've decided after much research to buy a Contessa 26. I've got two boats in mind.

Boat 1: is 1972, it's completely redone, professions recored, etc. The only issue I see is the sailboat Kubota 6HP diesel. The owner tells me that it get's the boat around, he's run it for 4-5 hours at a time with know issues but is not super powerful. I plan on taking this boat sailing around Orient Point, Long island, gardeners bay, the New England coast. I worry that this might be the wrong motor. the boat is current on Lake Ontario. The thing is that the boat is in such condition maybe I could get a new Yanmar motor installed in someday. The owner is willing to sell her for 20k.

Boat 2: is a 1985 that while as not well finished as the first boat looks in good condition with a 2004 Yanmar 1GM motor 10HP with 115 hours. I also am a bit partial to the 85 as the configuration has bit more standing room and extra ceiling hatch. This one is 18k

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

*Boat 1*
1972 JJ Taylor Contessa 26 sailboat for sale in Outside United States

*Boat2:*
26 Contessa 2011 03 01 | Slideshow
*Specs*


----------



## elvishessler (Mar 20, 2011)

Two beautiful boats


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

If your goal is coastal cruising, couldn't you buy a lot more boat for that money (admittedly, maybe without the same blue-water creds)?


----------



## Lendow (Dec 30, 2009)

I would have to agree 20 000 is great for an offshore boat and they are great boats, however you can get a lot more boat for the same money and still feel very safe costal cruising. Very little room down bellow.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

This is a sweet boat if you want to plan crossing the Atlantic on a tight budget.

But for coastal cruising I ditto the other comments that for $20K you can buy a far more suitable boat for that purpose . Two people and a dog for two weeks will get real tight. there are a lot of solid 30 footers (Tartan 30, Cat 30, etc.) that would offer three times the interior space, can be bought well maintained for $20K.


----------



## bmjnyc (Jul 11, 2010)

*True*

Yes, there are other boats that would fit the bill. I grew up sailing on a Contessa, was my fathers first boat so I'm kind of hooked..Think I'm going to go for the one on Maine fro $17,500. waiting for survey


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

That same bigger boat will also cost far more to maintain as well. Great choice IMO. I'd love to find a basket case and restore her the way I want!


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

LandLocked66c said:


> That same bigger boat will also cost far more to maintain as well. Great choice IMO. I'd love to find a basket case and restore her the way I want!


So buy a 26-28 foot coastal cruiser of more modern design - which may well offer a lot more space as well - for half the money.


----------



## bmjnyc (Jul 11, 2010)

*Modern Coastal Crusier*

Any suggestions for such a coastal cruiser?


----------



## thehardaground (Jan 19, 2011)

Pearson 30, Tartan 30, Catalina 30, Sabre 28, C&C 27, 29 30


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

zedboy said:


> So buy a 26-28 foot coastal cruiser of more modern design - which may well offer a lot more space as well - for half the money.


Meh, it wouldn't have the pedigree! You'll never lose money on a Contessa.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Indeed ^^^, and if the decks have been recored, sails, rig, engine, etc... are in good condition, it's going to cost less than finding a Pearson 30 for 15k that will need love and attention. The OP knows and likes the design, and that beauty in the eye of the beholder still counts for much!


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi bmjnyc,
I put a longer reply in your other thread on the subject.
I, too, have been looking to buy a Contessa 26 over the past few years. Feel free to PM me your contact details if you wish to compare notes. I will have to reply by e-mail since I'm new at posting on SailNet and won't have the required number of posts to permit PMing.
Regards,
Jordan.


----------



## Lendow (Dec 30, 2009)

thehardaground said:


> Pearson 30, Tartan 30, Catalina 30, Sabre 28, C&C 27, 29 30


all great boats


----------



## Lendow (Dec 30, 2009)

kijiji.ca toronto has a contessa 26 with trailor for 11 000. Can


----------



## bmjnyc (Jul 11, 2010)

*I went with the 1972*

I decided to go with the 1972. I got the boat surveyed and the surveyor told me he was hard pressed to find anything wrong with the boat. The owner did an impeccable renovation. Can't wait to sail her even improving many things.

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks like a first class boat in every respect. Congratulations.


----------



## petrenyc (Oct 20, 2015)

Now that you've had the Contessa for a few years, can you describe the experience?


----------



## bmjnyc (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm very happy with my boat. I just returned from a 12 month single handed trip from NYC to the Bahamas and back. The CO26 was the perfect boat. Here are some photos of the trip

https://www.tumblr.com/blog/contessa26


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

As a fellow Contessa owner I remember this thread and this boat. Your boat still ranks high on a search of "Contessa 26" and make me a bit jealous.

How does that Kubota engine work? What engine is it and how is it cooled?


----------



## bmjnyc (Jul 11, 2010)

the original Kubota motor was the boats only weakness, a marinised 6hp, great for short runs in calm weather but overall terrible under powered....Consequently I replaced it with a Beta Marine 15hp...A great reliable motor that got me out of more than one sketchy situation...


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

bmjnyc said:


> the original Kubota motor was the boats only weakness, a marinised 6hp, great for short runs in calm weather but overall terrible under powered....Consequently I replaced it with a Beta Marine 15hp...A great reliable motor that got me out of more than one sketchy situation...


Any problems fitting that engine in? How much did the repower cost if I might ask (though I'm quite happy with my '97 1GM10).


----------



## petrenyc (Oct 20, 2015)

bmjnyc -- I've been sailing out of Shelter Island for a decade and have long thought about finding a Contessa 26. Have you run across any in the region or ... are you thinking of moving on from yours? I'd be very interested to get in touch and just learn of some of your experience with the boat.


----------



## SaltyMonkey (May 13, 2010)

I would have gone with the larger engine and the Yannie. I had a contessa and thought it was underpowered. Love my boat. Great sailer but not that great for stowage or comfort.


----------

